# Must Haves



## cbrunson (Oct 25, 2010)

No superstitions, but I do go through all my drawers and my tackle box to make sure I have anything and everything that might save the day if something breaks. That's for competitions. For practice I usually just take the bow and my quiver with basic tools and a few extra stab weights.


----------



## XForce Girl (Feb 14, 2008)

I'm compiling a list of things to take to Outdoor Nationals in a couple weeks.

IN my quiver along with my arrows I carry, arrow lube and arrow puller, release plus an extra, allen set, kickstand and a pen.

My tackle/tool box isn't ever very far from me, usually by my cooler. I carry anything I think I could need and items to possibly help someone else out that needs it.
Loop material, serving thread, glue, assorted screws and bolts, e clips, nocks of every shape and size that I've collected over the years from old broken arrows. Pliers, small screw drivers, sticky felt, extra blades for my rest. extra apertures for my peep.


----------



## Cbfastcar (May 19, 2015)

I carry alen wrenches arrow lube in my quiver and a few pens in my tool kit I carry a small screwdriver set with any shape and size duck tape nocks more fried points bow wax plyers a multi tool extra arrow lube arrow puller and this might be strange a fletching jig is in there too with quick bond adhesive and a lens cloth


----------



## montigre (Oct 13, 2008)

I have no shooting superstitions, but I do shoot much better with a good tall cup of coffee or tea before heading out. 

When I practice or compete (field), I carry the following in/on my quiver or person: Binos, release, Allen set, nock tool, spare nocks, spare pin bushings, spare d loop material, arrow lube, kick stand, string wax, sharpie(s), pencil(s), pen(s), arrow puller, extra finger sling, copper scrubbie, T-square, D-loop pliers, small knife, forceps, lighter, thermacell, range finder, cotton towel, bottle of water, spare stab weights, at least a doz arrows (usually 18), scope sun and rain shades, magnifying glasses, membership/handicap cards, band aids, hand sanitizer, extra strength Tylenol, and sting relief gel. 

If I'm shooting indoors or a FITA event, I leave most of this in my bow case/tackle box since it is readily available and carry only what I need to shoot or might need in a pinch on the line for a quick adjustment.


----------



## TNMAN (Oct 6, 2009)

Don't forget some good snacks.


----------



## erdman41 (May 6, 2009)

Puller, nocks, pins, allen set, arrow lube, peep inserts, blade, string wax sight chart, one release, finger sling, binocs, kickstand, lens cloth, one wipe Charlie, bow, arrows.


----------



## loveha (Mar 11, 2014)

Few extra arrows. Allen wrench set. Extra blade. Lens cleaner. Peep aperatures. That's about it.


----------



## Ned250 (Aug 10, 2009)

On top of the usual Allen wrenches and whatnot, I always have this with me. Especially during outdoor season. http://www.amazon.com/Nikon-7072-Le...qid=1434196493&sr=8-1&keywords=Nikon+lens+pen


----------



## Rick! (Aug 10, 2008)

Zero superstitions for me.

Aside from what everyone else mentioned;

For 3D: permethrin treated clothes and hat and bug spray.
For FITA, 900 round: 1/4" allen wrench, scope cover, wet wash cloth to clean bow grip and releases, spotting scope, very light rain jacket.
Indoors: small tackle box of repair/adjustment stuff, bow press (for practice and leagues).


----------



## redman (Feb 22, 2003)

extra blade for rest on side of riser


----------



## ILOVE3D (Feb 4, 2009)

No superstitions for me either, for 3d I use a badlands quiver that has multiple accessories in it. Extra nocks, extra d loop correct length, extra blade for rest, set of specialty archery clarifiers and regular peeps, allen wrench set, torque wrench set, spare release, granola bar and a bottle of water. I also carry a tupperware in my vehicle that has other miscellaneous items. Indoors or fita I carry pretty much the same although in a chair pocket for unforeseeable problems that sometimes seem to arise at the wrong time.


----------

